

Open Source Communities - Harkins
http://push.cx/2009/open-source-communities

======
FraaJad
Just another case of a Rails fan boy finding excuses to start a flame war.

Django, however successful it may be in web dev and within python webdev ,
there exists a larger py-webdev/python developer community which does not care
how many rails books are being written and sold.

Python developers have seen successes and failures elsewhere in their
community enough times not to go overboard with the hype.

perhaps a related post: [http://www.martinaspeli.net/articles/come-hither-
hordes-of-f...](http://www.martinaspeli.net/articles/come-hither-hordes-of-
fan-boys)

------
vidar
The nice thing is that each community (or at least core dev-teams) is super
happy with its place. Django has always been positioned as having very clear
boundaries: DVCS, webdesign and javascript toolkits are explicitly outside of
their scope. Rails embraces the whole ecosystem.

What would be interesting would be a framework on top of Django that pulls in
these external dependencies and creates something new.

------
zby
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissism_of_small_differences> ? And by the
way this is why TIMTOWTDI is brilliant - it is not really about the technical
- it is about taming the fighting instincts.

